# Easton Haven Carbon or Answer Pro Taper 720AM Carbon bars



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Are there any bigger guys out there running these bars? How do you find them, are they stiff enough or would you rather run some alloy bars?

I'm stuck, I've recently purchased a 29er trail bike which came with 700mm flat alloy bars but I think Im after some wider/lighter low rise bars. The thing is I love how stiff they are even compared to my Raceface sixc bars on my other bike.


----------



## t51rmkiv (Apr 1, 2010)

I have the Haven carbon stem and bar and really like the fit and performance. Im a pretty strong guy and havnt felt any noticeable flex when throwing the bike around.


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

currently sittin at 6'4" so im not a small guy. Been running the answer 720 carbons, for a few months on my AM bike without complaints. And i do everything from shuttle assisted dh runs to xc on this bike. Super stiff, very comfortable, and have survived numerous crashes...yea im a bit of a hack. I wont be running anything else but these bars on any bike i ride. Not to mention they look pretty sweet.

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks guys, I ended up buying the Answer 720AM bars as they had exactly the width and rise I was looking for. They are really nice bars and seem flex free so I'm looking forward to riding with them properly tomorrow!


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

I've been riding Answer pro taper 720 bar (cut to 680) on my Superfly and have no complaints.
The rise, sweep and tip feel better to me than a straight bar.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Have a good ride w the Answer. I have no complaints re stiffness. They had just the right rise selection I wanted too (sumtin around 25mm), so it was an easier choice as I had ridden the Haven w no problem as manufacture/feel goes. Look forward to your report.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

hi guys,do you have any updates on either of these bars?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I've been running the Answers since shortly after I posted this thread, they are the perfect low rise I was looking for and seem more stiff than my Raceface SixC bars. No complaints here.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Surfdog93 said:


> I've been riding Answer pro taper 720 bar (cut to 680) on my Superfly and have no complaints.
> The rise, sweep and tip feel better to me than a straight bar.


Update - all is good, really. The bars are stiff. More than a lot of experience w aluminum AM past (the bump up to a 31.8 standard helped). Yea, they feel great. I too had to trim to 680 because the riding I do has far too many tight trees, and I was a'smackin'. I still have plenty tiller effect.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

*Thanks!*

I've ordered the Answer - can't wait, it's my first ever carbon part on an MTB!


----------

